# Solved: Verifying DMI Pool Data Freezing



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, again!
Have cloned a working Hard Drive (Norton Ghost) and now, whatever settings I change in BIOS, I can't get beyond the 'Verifying DMI Pool Data' message.
OS is WinXP Home, Pentium 3 m/c. 80GB drive, formatted etc in FAT-32 system.
I've reinstalled WinXP several times and formatted the disk several times also.
Have attempted most of the suggestions found when I looked up the title above on the Web. All to no avail.
Anyone got any positive suggestions - this has taken me THREE FULL DAYS so far!!!!
John (mjbyyz)
Mon May 16th 2006 - 00:41EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

We are likely to give you all the same suggestions unless you enumerate what you have tried.

Have you tried booting with the XP CD into the recovery console and running:

fixmbr

Have you tried removing all peripheral hardware -- including the drive itself, and reloading the setup defaults or physically resetting the CMOS configuration?

Have you confirmed that there are no problems with the ram?


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_Have you tried booting with the XP CD into the recovery console and running: fixmbr_

No, I have not tried 'fixmbr', but did do the 'fdisk /mbr'

_Have you tried removing all peripheral hardware -- including the drive itself, and reloading the setup defaults or physically resetting the CMOS configuration?_

Yes and No - have not reset the CMOS since I can't find the jumper(s), but have extensively done all the other things you mention.

_Have you confirmed that there are no problems with the ram?_

RAM - removing the suspect system (cloned drive - which incidentally was 'my' HD and working fine. I cloned it to a larger HD no problem at all - on another m/c) and replacing the original HD- it works just fine. Of course I have to switch jumpers and change the BIOS settings each time I do this. So, I think the RAM is working OK.

*Sounds like I should locate the CMOS for sure and reset it???? I will try the 'fixmbr' though, first. I take it this is on the XP start-up disk I downloaded from MS?*

Thanks for your help, so far! Rollin' Rog.
Mon May 15th 2006 - 10:15EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Fixmbr is the Recovery Console equivalent (for XP) of fdisk /mbr -- and one of the common suggestions for this issue. Doesn't sound like it's going to work though.

There is also "fixboot" which is somewhat similar and should be tried.

You may need the motherboard manual to identify the CMOS jumpers, but typically they are near the battery itself. Removing that for a couple of minutes has the same effect.

When you "reinstalled" XP did you do it on the same motherboard or a different one? If the hardware is different on one board, it may not boot on the other if Windows identifies different hardware during the reinstall.

>> I'm going to move your topic to the Hardware forum where you are likely to get more experienced answers from the system builders.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, again, Rollin' Rog - (is your name Roger by any chance?)

I found and manipulated the CMOS reset jumpers, and tried the fixmbr in Recovery Mode. Neither worked. 
I will try 'fixboot' too.
For some reason, I have TWO systems listed in Recovery, 1-'Windows' and 2-'Windows.098'. I can access 2 but not 1 - it asks for an administrator Password for item 1, and I haven't a clue what that is - I am the only person registered and didn't think I had/needed a password (if I recall on setup). However, it is my wife's m/c.
As to installing *ON THIS m/c* - yes, I have REinstalled several times, but I see what you are getting at here. Perhaps I didn't do a complete/proper reinstall on this m/c. I will try once more, keeping that in mind.
Where do I find the moved posts for this? Under 'Hardware' from now on?
Thanks for your speedy reply - I really appreciate it.
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 12:21EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Up-date:
I tried 'fixboot c: harddisk0' (with back slashes - I can't find them quickly on this UK keyboard!!!) - no go.
I have just removed the CMOS jumper and am about to do a complete reinstall of Windows XP Home.
Wish me luck!
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 12:36EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yup, it's "Roger".

You are in hardware if you are reading this.


When no Administrator password has been created, you should only need to hit "enter" to proceed.

While you are in the recovery console also try running:

bootcfg /rebuild

This may fix the boot.ini file if there is something amiss there. You may be asked to choose your default OS.

But it sounds like this problem is at the hardware detection level in the BIOS. I don't think you even get into the boot selection until you have passed the "verifying DMI" phase.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

I did the CMOS reset thing again, went into Recovery and did the bootcfg /rebuild thing - something happened here and it seemed to be successful - and I reinstalled WinXP Home on this m/c once again.
STILL not getting past the 'Verifying DMI Data Pool' stage.
This is v confusing, and I have never come up agaist this before, having done several Norton Ghost Clones over the last few years.
I am a v patient man, but this is getting ridiculous!!!! 3 and 1/2 days fooling around is worth what, $350 minimum by anyone's standards!!!
Any more suggestions before I have to pay for another window!!!!?
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 13:06EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

One further thing in my quest to get this *$"£"*%£ thing sorted out - 
WHY have I got a reference to Windows 98 *'Windows.098' *as well as the current Windows XP Home installation? How can I eliminate 'Windows98' which I haven't used for years? In Recovery, I might have a fighting chance at figuring out which is which if I could get rid of all references to this edition.
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 13:19EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do you just want to reinstall XP clean on this hard drive without any preservation of the previous partitions or data?

If yes, you can boot with the XP CD and as part of the setup program delete all existing partitions, create a new one or as many as you want, and start over that way.

Deleting all existing partitions, and then repartioning -- will rid you of the Win98 OS.

This might help you with the screens involved:

http://www.petri.co.il/install_windows_xp_pro.htm

See step 7 on deleting partitions.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Well, what I am trying to do is merely clone my wife's last HD - a 6.4Gb drive - onto my old one, which I just up-dated on my own m/c. It is an 80Gb drive (although it always read _half_ of this for some reason). I just copied all my stuff from this 80Gb drive to a new 100Gb HD - using the Maxtor CD that came c it. Absolutely NO PROBLEM. I then inserted my 'old' HD (80GB) into my wife's m/c and proceded to Norton Ghost Clone her stuff onto this disk. I've done this a few times in the past, successfully.
So, you see, I want to preserve all her stuff, but I just want a larger HD for her (80GB is considerably bigger than 6.4Gb, right?).
I re-formatted this drive and attempted to Ghost copy as I have done several times in the past, all her stuff onto the 80Gb drive from the 6.4Gb drive. (The latter still operates perfectly, but is running dangerously low on space, thus the need to increase her usable space.)
So, yes, I really do just want a clean copy of WindowsXP Home (mine is XP Prof) and no reference to Win 98 at all. I can't understand why I have what would appear to be TWO OS's - or at least two files containing two OS's - on her hard drive.
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 14:03EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

I asked about your name because I have a son, Roger, who is trained in computers, but is of limited help to me in Windows!
John
14:06EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I'm probably going to need to let others try to sort this out if possible as this area is a little out of my depth since I don't do cloning.

But maybe this will help clarify.

1 > were all previous partitions on the 80 gig drive deleted and was it repartioned before cloning the smaller drive to it?

2 > does the 6 gig drive with the two OS's have multiple drives or partitions -- or are you seeing two different operating systems on the same drive? The latter really shouldn't happen unless XP was installed incorrectly on a previous Win98 installation.

3 > how old is the Norton Ghost application that was used to do this? If very old, it may not have adjusted the fat32 cluster size of the 6 gig drive to properly match the 80 gig drive.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_1 > were all previous partitions on the 80 gig drive deleted and was it repartioned before cloning the smaller drive to it?_
I re-formatted this drive completely (several times!). I used just one partition to 'Maximum size'. However, even though it is an 80Gb drive, it told me that 10.xxx was all there was available (I may have the wording wrong, but this is the gist of it), instead of the expected 80Gb. However, when it reads in 'My Computer' (at one time or another since re-formatting) it says it's 78Gb or so, so as far as I can see, this is not a problem. However, maybe this is where it is going wrong?

_2 > does the 6 gig drive with the two OS's have multiple drives or partitions -- or are you seeing two different operating systems on the same drive? The latter really shouldn't happen unless XP was installed incorrectly on a previous Win98 installation._
From what I said above, you will see that there is/should be only ONE partition. Where and why this Windows.098 FOLDER (I guess) comes from, I don't know. This info was cloned from a Win98 disk several years ago. I would like to get rid of all references to Win98. Like you say, this shouldn't really happen, and I don't know where the two 'systems/folders' came from.

_3 > how old is the Norton Ghost application that was used to do this? If very old, it may not have adjusted the fat32 cluster size of the 6 gig drive to properly match the 80 gig drive._
The Norton Ghost program is only 2005, so it should be OK. I had several attempts at doing this, since it wasn't installed on this disk. I installed just Ghost and found that copying disk to disk wasn't an option. I installed the whole thing and _then_ it became operable.
One other point - at first I formatted as per 'format c:/s' and then realized that, since I was using a Win98 floppy disk to get into the program, I was copying *Win98 sys *info to the HD. Subsequently, I omitted the ---'/s' part, but still I couldn't get any further.
Does that clarfy the problem a bit better?
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 14:54EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, I've been asked to take a look at this but I'm a little confused.

So let me just get the facts straight.
You've cloned a working drive with Windows XP onto an 80GB drive? But you can't get it too boot? But you keep mentioning Windows 98.

I don't seem to get why you use both the Maxtor and Ghost software as they both do the same thing.

Anyway you did say that the 80GB drive wasn't recognised at its full size, and that may be the source of all the problems. If the BIOS of any computer in question does not see the full size of the drive then you'll almost certainly never get the drive to work properly. Older computers need a BIOS update to use drives over 32GB in size.

Next, you mention FAT32 but you are using an 80GB drive and Windows XP. Windows XP does not let you format a drive over 32GB in FAT32, it forces you to use NTFS and it is very correct in doing so. NTFS is a much more robust file system. If its given you the option to format the drive in FAT32 then the drive must not be recognised as 80GB. You should never use a Windows 98 disk to partition and format a drive for use with Windows XP.

And if you are moving WIndows XP from one system to another it won't likely work if the hardware is different.

If you want to wipe the hard drive clean of all data, formatting, and partitioning and start over then I suggest you use Killdisk to wipe the drive clean: http://www.killdisk.com/


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks for having a look Triple6 ...

Would this be more likely to work if the 80 gig drive could be partitioned into 1 32 gig partition, and 1 48 gig partition -- then the XP/fAT32 drive cloned to the smaller partition?

If he can clone the drive and then do a "reinstall" -- would hardware issues get sorted out?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't think so. If there is a BIOS limitation then partitioning won't help. And WIndows XP can run on a FAT32 filesystem on drives larger then 32GB but its just not recommended. NTFS is more efficient and more resilliant to corruption. My big concern with the file system is that if Windows XP is allowing the option to format the drive as FAT32 then it must not be seeing the full drive, or that the drive is not being properly partitioned and formatted by using the Windows XP CD.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well let's assume the BIOS recognizes the full 80 gigs and when he boots with the XP CD it sees the full 80 gig drive and gives him the ability to partition it into smaller partitions -- if he can do that successfully, would that answer the BIOS question?

One other thing, I didn't ask, and I'm not sure if it is stated whether the motherboard was the one the original smaller drive was on. If it was the BIOS limitation is much more likely. But even here, can he not use overlay software from the drive vendor to get around this in some cases?


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hello, Rog and Triple6:
Thanks for getting back to me.
From your comments, I see one problem that is affecting this whole scenario - my non use of NTFS, not only now but over the past few years of using this 80Gb HD. 
My m/c is a Pent 4 c WinXP Prof and my wife's is a Pent 3 c WinXP Home (my former m/c). When I went to format this 80Gb disk, I did only have one option - you are right - and that was NTFS. So, since I wanted to use FAT32 (because that's all I knew) I used a Win98 Start-up Disk (because that's all I had!!!).
*So, from what you've told me, I should re-format this disk in NTFS, and I think that will solve all the problems.*
I commented on Win98 for two reasons, first, that is the startup disk I have used for years, and secondly because my wife's computer still has reference to Windows.098 on it. I would like to get rid of all traces of Win98 from her m/c. How can I do this safely?

_You've cloned a working drive with Windows XP onto an 80GB drive? But you can't get it too boot? But you keep mentioning Windows 98._
Yes, I used Norton Ghost to do this, after formatting this disk as described (FAT32). When I installed my new disk (Maxtor 100GB) it came c a CD to do the same thing. Now, I am not sure if I am actually using FAT32 or NTFS on this disk or not. (Hoiw do I quickly find out, and would I be wise to switch to NTFS to get full advantage of the 100Gb?)

_I don't seem to get why you use both the Maxtor and Ghost software as they both do the same thing._
Can I use the Maxtor CD to clone a non-Maxtor HD? I would rather do so, it was so quick and easy.

_Anyway you did say that the 80GB drive wasn't recognised at its full size, and that may be the source of all the problems._ 
Yes, I think so too. (see above)

_Next, you mention FAT32 but you are using an 80GB drive and Windows XP. Windows XP does not let you format a drive over 32GB in FAT32, it forces you to use NTFS and it is very correct in doing so._ 
I see this now, and herein lies the problem, I'm sure. (see above)

_If you want to wipe the hard drive clean of all data, formatting, and partitioning and start over then I suggest you use Killdisk to wipe the drive clean: http://www.killdisk.com/_
Is this what you recommend? 
Where can I get a program that does what the Win98 startup disk does, but correctly for WinXP Pro/Home? I have downloaded the Setup program onto 6 floppies, but this seems to be the same as using the CD containing WinXP, only much slower.
I hope we have cleared all this up, and I hope I can get this thing finalized now!
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 20:56EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Rog and Triple6:
I just checked my system, and yes, even though I am using FAT32, I am also registering 100Gb as my HD capacity (almost). This is not the machine I am concerned about however or the object of all the previous correspondence.
BUT - do you recommend I switch to NTFS for your stated reasons, and if so, how and at what risk of loss - if any?
John
Mon May 15th 2006 - 21:48EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

> You've cloned a working drive with Windows XP onto an 80GB drive? But you can't get it too boot? But you keep mentioning Windows 98.
> Yes, I used Norton Ghost to do this, after formatting this disk as described (FAT32). When I installed my new disk (Maxtor 100GB) it came c a CD to do the same thing. Now, I am not sure if I am actually using FAT32 or NTFS on this disk or not. (Hoiw do I quickly find out, and would I be wise to switch to NTFS to get full advantage of the 100Gb?)


If you using Ghost to do a disk to disk clone then you do not need to format or partition the drive first, Ghost clones that as well but it can resize it s neccessary.



> I don't seem to get why you use both the Maxtor and Ghost software as they both do the same thing.
> Can I use the Maxtor CD to clone a non-Maxtor HD? I would rather do so, it was so quick and easy.


As long as one of the drives is a Maxtor it'll work. But Ghost is better.



> Anyway you did say that the 80GB drive wasn't recognised at its full size, and that may be the source of all the problems.
> Yes, I think so too. (see above)
> 
> Next, you mention FAT32 but you are using an 80GB drive and Windows XP. Windows XP does not let you format a drive over 32GB in FAT32, it forces you to use NTFS and it is very correct in doing so.
> I see this now, and herein lies the problem, I'm sure. (see above)


You can still use FAT32, but its really not recommended.



> If you want to wipe the hard drive clean of all data, formatting, and partitioning and start over then I suggest you use Killdisk to wipe the drive clean: http://www.killdisk.com/
> Is this what you recommend?


I recommend using it when partitions don't behave or there's multiple partitions that don't want to be deleted.



> Where can I get a program that does what the Win98 startup disk does, but correctly for WinXP Pro/Home? I have downloaded the Setup program onto 6 floppies, but this seems to be the same as using the CD containing WinXP, only much slower.


You don't, the Windows XP CD is the best way to do it.

For now here's what I'd do. With the hard drive in the computer that its going to be installed in, physically install the drive and enter the BIOS setup. In the BIOS Autodetect the hard drive and make sure it is recognised correctly(ie, full capacity). If it is then use Killdisk to wipe the drive. Then boot from the Windows XP CD, partition and format the drive, and then install Windows.

Don't worry about Ghost or cloning the drive at the moment, if you want to do then then we can get to that latter. For now lets simplify it.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, Triple6:
Since I didn't hear back from you, and I thought perhaps my last couple of messages had gone astray somehow, this morning I went ahead and re-formatted the 80Gb disk on my m/c and using NTFS file system, as it wanted to do, and as I began doing at the beginning of this whole thing about a week ago!

_If you using Ghost to do a disk to disk clone then you do not need to format or partition the drive first, Ghost clones that as well but it can resize it s neccessary. _
Back in the Pent3 m/c now, I am Ghosting the 6.4Gb drive to the 80Gb drive - yes, they are both detected and working normally at this point. Right through the DMI verification point. I did get an error message part way through but as of now - 45min into it - all seems to be well. It will take a little over an hour to complete (judging by the past 3 or 4 times I've done this thing so far!!!)

_For now here's what I'd do. With the hard drive in the computer that its going to be installed in, physically install the drive and enter the BIOS setup. In the BIOS Autodetect the hard drive and make sure it is recognised correctly(ie, full capacity). If it is then use Killdisk to wipe the drive. Then boot from the Windows XP CD, partition and format the drive, and then install Windows._
If the above doesn't complete, then I will do this, as you suggest. But I do want to get all of the stuff on this drive copied - EXCEPT that Win98 connection, if possible.
I will hold off sending this until I find out if the above works.
*The next point is converting my own 100Gb to NTFS - how do I do that?* There was a way in Win98 to do this - it asked you at some point, 'Properties' and the PIE chart thingie, I think. I don't see that option in WinXP now. After your earlier comments, I really would like to convert to NTFS, having 'suffered' for several years unknowingly!!!!
Uh-oh - "Error E926001F: File cluster chain length does not match the file size requirements - (0xE926001F)". So, it didn't work after all.
I will do as you say in the last quote above (italics) and then await your instructions!
Thanks again, Triple6 (Do you have a personal name???)
John
Tue May 16th 2006 - 15:58EDT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, Triple6 posted back hours ago, how fast did you think you'd get an answer?


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

John Will:

I'm not COMPLAINING for heaven's sakes! Just stating what I perceived from my end.
I value you guys' experience immensly - please don't get me wrong.

Triple6:

NOW I'm having problems getting the KillDisk program to work!!!
I have it on floppy but it says I cannot use it in Windows. HOW do I get into what we used to call DOS mode?????
John (V Appreciative John!)
Tue May 16th 2006 - 16:38EDT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to create a DOS floppy and boot from it. www.bootdisk.com or www.allbootdisks.com has downloadable packages that will create a boot disk.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Thanks, John Will:

I am by-passing that procedure, but will keep your instructions in case.
I'm formatting in a new partition and installing WinXP as per Tripl6 at the moment.
Wish me luck - again!
John
Tue May 16th 2006 - 16:57EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Windows 98 cannot use NTFS.

In Windows XP to convert a file system go to a Command Prompt, type CONVERT C: /FS:NTFS. It will require you to reboot(it'll tel you what to do).

On the system you are ghsoting, you apparrantly need to run CHKDSK. Boot the system up and right click on the drive in My Computer and go to Tools. You must select the first box to fix errors automatically, you'll also need to reboot for the scan to work. The scan can also be run from the Recovery Console if you boot from the Windows XP CD; type CHKDSK /F


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Thanks again, Triple6:

I have reinstalled the complete WinXP Home on the 80Gb drive - it's like a new installation.
Now I have to Transfer all or most of the stuff from the 6.4Gb HD as-is.
I have to go out for a couple of hours, and then I would like to do this somehow, and finalize this m/c for my wife.
I have noted the other things you have answered, and will work on them next.
John
Tue May 16th 2006 - 18:15EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Triple6:
I have tried two things, 
1) Successfully converted from FAT32 to NTFS on another m/c (just in case it didn't work!!!)
2) Attempted to Transfer data from 6.4Gb to 80Gb HDs internally. With essentially TWO operating systems conflicting (even though they are both WinXP Home) on the two drives now, I got nowhere.
I assume I can put the smaller drive in another m/c, hook that m/c to my wife's m/c and somehow follow directions and transfer the data (using a 9pin cable into and out of Com2 ports)?
If this is successful, am I safe in either deleting or merely ignoring all traces of Windows.098 and Windows (XP) on the originating m/c? And transferring EVERYTHING else?
[Ghosting would be so much simpler]
Wish me lots of luck, but I am now about to set THIS m/c up to do the FAT32 to NTFS switch when it starts up next.
John
Tue May 16th 2006 - 23:00EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you want to just copy data, like documents, pictures, music, etc, then just connect the 6.4GB hard drive to the secondary IDE channel and copy and paste the files you want. The programs would have to be reinstalled.

But the fresh Windows XP installation went ok and the drive is seen as full 80GB right? And there's only one partition? If all thats true then thats good.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_If you want to just copy data, like documents, pictures, music, etc, then just connect the 6.4GB hard drive to the secondary IDE channel and copy and paste the files you want. The programs would have to be reinstalled._
Well, yes and no - I want to copy everything except the (two??) Operating System(s) as if a Ghost Copy.

_But the fresh Windows XP installation went ok and the drive is seen as full 80GB right? And there's only one partition? If all thats true then thats good. _
Yes, this went well, thanks.
Now I am locating a m/c that will accept the 6.4Gb HD and a cable to connect that m/c c my wife's m/c. Then, according to Microsoft, I can Transfer Data.
But I still am unsure of what I can omit regarding the OS(s). I do not want any reference to the original Win98 stuff eons ago - I don't know why it's still there anyway.
Had I done a Ghost Copy, I realize it would transfer as well, but then it would be just a matter of eliminating stuff. Again, quite WHAT I wouldn't know.!!!
Am I on the right track doing this, as above?
John
Wed May 17th 2006 - 14:55EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What does m/c mean exactly?

If the drive clones and boots ok then its easy enough to remove the references to Windows 98.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Sorry for some of my abbrevs - 'm/c' is machine and 'c' is with.
The problem is now that I can't clone the drive without overwriting the newly installed WinXP Home, right?
John
Wed May 17th 2006 - 17:45EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats right.

The 6.4GB hard drive, it was from this same computer right? If you boot it up instead of the 80Gb drive, does it show just one partition or more then one? Look in Disk Management(right click on My Computer, click Manage, then Computer Management).


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, Triple6
I've been trying to do a Files and Settings Transfer, but having little luck - of course it's detecting MY HD and not the Slave (6.4GB in Removable 'drawer').
Also, I am not sure the connecting cable is the right one - it is at least Fem-fem at each end.
So, to answer your Q - All my drives appear to be single partitioned (I have never done anything else when formatting). They are all Basic/MBR when detected under Manage, etc.
John 
Thu May 18th 2006 - 11:44EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You have to run the File Transfer Wizard while running off the 6.4GB hard drive, to export the settings/file then import them while running off the 80GB drive.

You have the right cable, it wouldn't work at all if it wasn't.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

That's what I figured re the drives - but I thought there might be a way around having to open up my own computer. I'm using the 'drawer' and the small HD as a slave. I will disconnect my own HD and select the small one as Master, then try again.
I tried using an older m/c, but since it was Win98SE only, there was no way I could do the Files and Settings Transfer c that one.
As to the cable, I am getting *NO indication of a connection at all *between the two.
I am going out to the PO, Bank and elsewhere, so I will drop in at the local Computer Store and see if this cable is in fact OK for this job.
After I have checked out both those options, I'll get back to you - YEA or NAY!!!!
John
Thu May 18th 2006 - 13:59EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Well, the answer is still NAY.
You were probably right though, the cable is probably OK, but I fouled up once more, thus:-
Putting the 6.4Gb disk in my m/c, and trying to start it failed. THEN, putting it back in my wife's m/c, I have spent all evening trying to get it to start again, and it won't. So now I'm worse off than ever.
Error "Windows root>\system32\hal.dll" keeps coming up. I've been in Recovery and gone through all the fixboot, fixmbr routines, and checked out MSKnowledge Base 289022 - but of course can't go into Boot.ini because I can't start the darned thing up! I get as far as the blue screen after Welcome, and that's it.
Now I'm beginning to panic! I can't re-format this drive - it's got all my wife's files on it!!!!
I really need serious help now. *All suggestions are welcome*. This is day 8.
John
Thu May 18th 2006 - 23:15EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

BartPE is a useful tool in situations like this. And it's pretty easy to create with any retail XP CD which is SP1 or later.

It will allow access to the drive to replace hal.dll or edit the boot.ini file. Once created and booted you can copy Hal.dll either from the c:\windows\servicepackfiles\I386 directory or from the BART directory on the CD.

http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Rog asked me to look at this thread. I returned home this afternoon from work that is why I have not posted until now.

It looks like you have been able to install the os on the new drive and want to copy some data from the old drive. Exactly what do you want to copy? 

If you just want your favorites, email, and docs, pics, etc. I would just copy those manually. If you are using outlook for email, you can import your .pst file from the old drive. This will have contacts, email, and whatever else you had.

This might be an easier way to go.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_BartPE is a useful tool in situations like this. And it's pretty easy to create with any retail XP CD which is SP1 or later.

It will allow access to the drive to replace hal.dll or edit the boot.ini file. Once created and booted you can copy Hal.dll either from the c:\windows\servicepackfiles\I386 directory or from the BART directory on the CD.

http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/ _

Thanks, Rog 
After a good night's rest - I am getting v weary after some 8 days at it - I'll try the above.

_Rog asked me to look at this thread. I returned home this afternoon from work that is why I have not posted until now.

It looks like you have been able to install the os on the new drive and want to copy some data from the old drive. Exactly what do you want to copy?

If you just want your favorites, email, and docs, pics, etc. I would just copy those manually. If you are using outlook for email, you can import your .pst file from the old drive. This will have contacts, email, and whatever else you had.

This might be an easier way to go._

Thanks, CrjDriver
WHEN I can get this HD to open up again, I want to copy most or all of what's on it - or even attempt a Clone again - surely the best way? There is about 6Gb of info on the disk, and except the references to a former Windows98 system, I would like to duplicate all (see earlier in the thread).
I'll try what Rog says above first, since I have to fix the disk before I can do _*anything*_ c it.
Thanks, all of you, for your continued support.
John
Thu May 18th 2006 - 23:36EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Rog, actually, I only have the XP Home CD, and a download of SP1 (or 2 - I'm not sure) and they are all tied up on the now inaccessable 6.4Gb HD!!!! Perhaps I could create it from my working machine??? (This one)
One other thing - I do still have the new copy of Win XP Home on the 80Gb HD, and it is on one partition. But I am willing to sacrifice that to a successful clone of the smaller drive, and then clean up the old Win98 stuff after that (or even leave it on, there'll be plenty of room).
John
Thu May 18th 2006 - 23:47EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In order to avoid having to "slipstream" the service pack as part of the install it helps that either the CD OR the installed operating system which you create it from be SP1 or later.

Yes you can create it from the installed OS. It will search for the setup files as part of the routine. The only caveat here is that if the installed OS is a vendor OEM version, such as "Dell" there is a special plugin that must be downloaded and used for it to build properly.

I recommend downloading the Deep Burner plugin selecting that as part of the build. It will allow for burning files to a CD if you need to copy out anything.

Of course your other option might be to slave the drive and access it that way.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, we can go back to the cloning now if you wish. We know the 80Gb drive works and there's no issue with running Windows on it.

--------------------------------------------
As an aside note, moving a Windows XP installation from one computer to another rarely ever works due to the changes in the chipset. In such a case a Repair install of Windows XP is needed.
-----------------------------------------

Now, back to Ghost. What version is it again? The best way to use Ghost is to make a bootable floppy disk and do the cloning process from DOS rather then from Windows, which in my experience works much better. 

Also we need to have the 6.4GB bootable or at least detected in the computer we will be doing the cloning process in.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, Triple6:
I have been trying to do the BartPE thing Rog suggested, but cannot install it since I can't get the HD started!
Yes, I would like to Clone this drive to drive as originally tried way back when, but, as you suggest, in DOS mode.
The Ghost version is from 2005 Norton Premier, which is installed on the unaccessable 6.4Gb HD. At present, I have this HD as Master and the 80Gb HD as Slave. My intention was to start WinXP from the Master HD and clone it directly to the Slave HD. [This is what I was trying to do at the v start of all this and getting the DMI error, remember?]
Both disks are detected OK.
I now need to make a bootable DOS disk, as you suggest. How?
Sounds like we're nearly there now - at last!
Awaiting your next instructions.
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 10:21EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Ghost program can make the disk necessary for this, but I haven't used the newer versions of Ghost since Symantec ruined the program, 2003 was the last good version.
I've been using Acronis TrueImage 9 lately as it work much better. 

Why won't the 6.4GB drive boot? If it doesn't boot then cloning it won't work either.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_As an aside note, moving a Windows XP installation from one computer to another rarely ever works due to the changes in the chipset. In such a case a Repair install of Windows XP is needed._

_Why won't the 6.4GB drive boot? If it doesn't boot then cloning it won't work either._

Here is the reason - I tried booting this drive in another m/c and thus have changed the Chipset [I guess], but *why won't it revert to the former settings when I try back in the old m/c?* 
Why won't it boot? Good question! And until I can get it to boot, I am stuck, except to Slave it and copy info 'by hand'. I would far rather Clone it, and I DO have Symantec NSW 2003 Professional Edition, and so have the copy of Ghost you recommend.
Somehow, I have to be able to access that drive as Master. I feel I'm so close!!! It comes right up to the light blue screen following the 'Welcome' screen - and freezes. (I have to unplug the power each time, before I try something new.]
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 15:06EDT


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If the drive is not id by the bios, you will not be able to clone the drive.

BTW you can swap xp [or win2k] from one system to another without problems. There is a procedure to follow to accomplish this task. If you follow it exactly, you will not have a problem with different chipsets.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_If the drive is not id by the bios, you will not be able to clone the drive._

But it is - both drives are detected by the BIOS - no problem there. I just can't get the Master (6.4Gb HD c all my wife's stuff on it) to open. No doubt, if I switched them around, I could access the smaller one, but the 80Gb HD is supposed to be the destination drive onto which I want to transfer all or most of the programs and files, etc.
If I can just get it to open, then I can try cloning it again, using NSW Ghost 2003 edition (as recommended by Triple6, above). Something is preventing this from happening, and I suspect the Chipset or some other setting that's been recently changed. I was able to open it before putting it in my other m/c and attempting a Transfer. Putting it back, why wouldn't the settings revert to the first m/c again?
Oh, one thing has also changed, I did switch File Systems (from FAT32 to NTFS) while it was in the other m/c - does this shed any light on another possible conflict here?
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 17:25EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So the 6.4GB drive boots to the Welcome Screen? Thats partially good.

Set it as Master and connect it to Primary IDE Channel. Disconnect the new 80GB completely.
Now try Booting into Safe Mode or Last Known Good, we need this drive booting correctly before we even bother cloning it, or else the clone will do the same thing.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

OK, Triple6, I will try that. Thanks for giving me some positive steps - makes me feel a bit better DOING something about it.
I'll get back to you in a few minutes, I hope.
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 19:13EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

This just goes on and on!!!
I can get the drive selected every time in BIOS, no problem.
I am trying DS and CS jumper positions, even though I think it prefers CS.
Given 5 choices after getting to F1 or DEL - WinXP Home Edition, twice, then 'y' then fixboot, then Microsoft WinXP Home Edn. Each one yields different results. I get the *hal.dll *reinstall request when I hit the MS (5th) option. And other things including the blue screen and freeze on others. But none seem to let me get any further.
If I set the jumper to DS (Master) I get 'floppy disk(s) fail (40)' !!!!
*fixboot* takes me to the blue screen and freeze.
Now I have, after is cycled again through restart, a long message 
*'Windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem.* (this tells us something)
*Could not read from selected boot disk. Check boot path and disk hardware.
Please check the windows documentation about hardware disk configuration and your hardware reference manuals for additional information.'*
But at this point, it doesn't freeze (and that's something new too). I can restart c Ctrl/Alt/Del which I cannot do when the screen comes up. Restarting now gives the same message in italics above and lets me restart again.
I cannot scroll through those 5 options now though, and there is a 6th (sorry) down at the bottom, the F8 for advanced startup options and troubleshooting, etc.
I hope this tells you something.
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 19:57EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

I am now trying a start c CD-ROM and the WinXP Home disk, goingbthrough the Setup Program again. I get to the Setup XP or Repair screen. This time I'm hitting Enter (setup)
Install a fresh copy.
"6150Mb Disk 0 at ID 0 on bus 0 on atapi [MBR]"
"C; Partition1 <BARB-020523> [NTFS] 6142 MB <691MB free>"
"Unpartitioned space 8 MB"
"Setting up WinXP on selected item.
Not enough space - to install it on this partition Setup must Reformat it." (NO!)
Continue anyway "C"
"This partition or another one?" C or Esc
Now I HAVE to format or quit. I quit, of course.
Panic again!
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 20:14EDT


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Ok, I am somewhat at a loss as to what exactly you are trying to accomplish. You already have the os installed on your other drive correct? 

Do you just want data off of the drive or what are you trying to do?


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Well, I am ultimately trying to Clone the whole drive onto a larger disk (from 6.4 to 80Gb disks). But *if *I can only access the smaller drive now by slaving it (I haven't tried that combo yet) then I will have to do that.
Yes, I have successfully installed a fresh copy of WinXP Home onto the larger drive.
This whole thing started by my getting the DMI message and going no further.
I was able to let my wife access the smaller drive - up to a couple of days ago - but now I can't get it to open at all.
What happened was that I put it in my own m/c and tried Transferring to her m/c via cable. It didn't work, I must have altered some settings and then removed it and reinstalled it in her m/c. But now it will not work. Detect, yes, but not come up so I can access it.
That's the story in brief.
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 20:50EDT


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Since you have a clean copy of sip on the new drive, I would not waste time trying to clone the old disk. Set it as a slave via jumper and copy your email, word docs, favorites, etc off the old drive. You can copy / import those to the new install.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Perhaps this is best, but I have one more 'trick up my sleeve' - maybe.
If I were to be able to open this disk as a Slave (and I hope this is possible either way), and I removed some unwanted stuff to make more room on the disk, then I could go ahead and install Win XP again. It stalled before because there was not (quite) enough space to do this.
Reinstalling a new copy over the old one on that disk would re-establish it as it was before, would it not?
I think I should try this first, and if it fails, do as you and Triple6 (I think it was) suggest and copy files internally.
I now have to see if I can access the drive as a Slave - either way.
What do you think?
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 21:57EDT


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you reinstall xp on the old drive, what do you have that you do not already have? You still will have a new install; all of your apps will need to be reinstalled AND data copied over. I cannot see where that will get you anything you do not already have except a slower hd [old 6 gig as opposed to the newer 80 gig]


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_If you reinstall xp on the old drive, what do you have that you do not already have? You still will have a new install; all of your apps will need to be reinstalled AND data copied over. I cannot see where that will get you anything you do not already have except a slower hd [old 6 gig as opposed to the newer 80 gig]_

I had to read that two or three times!!!!
The reason I want to try reinstalling WinXP on the small drive is to somehow - in my innocence maybe - correct the settings and so be able to boot from it. If that is successful, I can attempt to do a clone to the bigger drive - my intention right from the start, some 8 or 9 days ago!
I am about to try booting from the large HD as Master and setting the jumpers for the small one to be a Slave. First, I have to make sure they are both detected correctly - this way around. Then I'll see what's available to me.f
John
Fri May 19th 2006 - 23:07EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Well, it would seem that, all except a strange menu choice after startup, I can now get into the large HD. However, I had to reinstall from about the 39min to go mark onwards over again. No idea why, but it works at last. 
Not only that, but *I can read the contents of the small (slave) drive now*. I eliminated a large file so that IF I went ahead c a clone.......
Q (hypothetical of course) - *Is it possible to clone from Slave to Master?* [I don't want to change anything at this point, and am doing a complete ChkDsk on the smaller drive right now. I should probably do one on the Master too since this option screen isn't normal. Hopefully that will dispose of it?
Whatever, thank you ALL so v much for your continuing support. For me, it is all part of a rather old learning curve.
Thanks again. Any further comments are always welcome.
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 00:26EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can clone from anything to anything, thats not an issue; slave to master, master to slave, USB to slave, etc.

Does the 6.4GB drive boot normally yet? Have you disconnected the new 80GB as I had suggested?

As mentioned there's no point in installing a fresh copy of Windows on the 6.4GB drive, it'll actually make the situation worse.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_You can clone from anything to anything, thats not an issue; slave to master, master to slave, USB to slave, etc._
Well, this is good to know (for another time!!!)

_As mentioned there's no point in installing a fresh copy of Windows on the 6.4GB drive, it'll actually make the situation worse._
This I did, but I guess is now academic.

_Does the 6.4GB drive boot normally yet? Have you disconnected the new 80GB as I had suggested?_
I tried that and no, it would not boot. (Yes, I disconnected the 80Gb HD) If I could get that drive to boot, all my problems (in this connection) would be over - I could Ghost/clone it completely. 
But I have now connected up the 80Gb HD as Master (C and the smaller one as Slave (D, and I can now read both. This is a miracle in itself!
Comparing the contents of both, they look remarkably similar. Good, but HOW and WHY?
My question now is, if I can't clone, *how do I decide which files/programs to keep and how to get them working on C:?* [I have never quite understood Programs and Files, ie, how and what to BackUp, etc, consequentially I BackUp *everything*, which is clearly a waste of time and space.]
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 11:11EDT


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You need to reinstall any apps you need then you can copy the data / work files. Just copying the program files will not work in most cases. It may work if the app is a very simple one.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

_You need to reinstall any apps you need then you can copy the data / work files. Just copying the program files will not work in most cases. It may work if the app is a very simple one._

Thanks for that. But a lot of the two windows (I have them both open one over the other) are identicle, and others have different dates. But how on earth did they get on the Big HD in the first place? Surely they are not from a _*partial clone *_- that's not possible, is it?
OK, reinstalling the applications I understand, but how does one isolate and figure out what the total data is? Transferring is easy enough by dragging, I assume. This is where I am lost when it comes to Backing Up just plain DATA too.
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 11:33EDT


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Data or work files are just that; you name them ie spreadsheet for work.xls or whatever.

Many things in a windows install have the same dates ie the os files were created on whatever date. Many of mine show a date from Dec 1999 [when win2k was released]


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

OK, I see that to a point, but if say you are comparing two sets of info, as I am right now with these two windows, and they *appear* to be the same, can I just zap the one, or is there stuff IN that icon/file/whatever that might be different and needed?
And in going through each and every file (the yellow 'folders' are files, folders, applications?), I should *check for changes*, and *select the most recent *to either zap, copy or Back Up, right? Necessarily, this is a lengthy process, but perhaps the only way.
Sorry, I know this is not a Hardware issue anymore, but hopefully we're nearly finished here!
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 12:57EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Copying programs will not work, you will need to reinstall them. Data as mentioned can be copied easily.

Not only are there files that each program needs to run that are located in various directories strewn all ocer the hard drive but there are registry keys as well. Therefore copying programs rarely ever works becuase even if you manage to locate all the files and copy them you'll still be missing the registry keys.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

This is what I am afraid of, and that is why I think it's important for people - certainly including me - to have some sort of clue as to what files and programs consist of. I've tried that sort of thing in the past and there is always, like you say, something missing to prevent a program from working.
Along the same lines, it is far better to uninstall than try to delete a program. I learned that fairly recently. Before realizing that, I was zapping things and having bits and pieces left all over the place. Hopefully cleaning up gets rid of this - when you do the pie shaped thing (Tools/ChkDsk and DeFrag).
My wife's m/c is steadily improving, but for the life of me I don't know why so much duplicate stuff is on that new HD. It is almost like a *near clone *was successful - but does that make any sense? It's an all or nothing deal, surely?
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 19:27EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you cloned the drive, then installed Windows on it without deleting the partitions or reformatting it then it may contain the data that did clone or copy over. However it would appear the programs are orphaned if thats the case. Thats why I had suggested using Killdisk to delete everything off teh drive before installing Windows.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Well, that may be, but at this point I am happy because there is so much already transferred - somehow. I just hope it's OK to use - we'll see.
So far, I have been able to re-establish much of her Outlook Express stuff, but having trouble *importing her messages*. New ones are coming in OK, and she can send and receive now. And I successfully imported her Address Book. But so far, not her long list of Folders and messages.
I found what I think are these, under Application Data / Identities - a long string of alphanumeric data (I've done this a few times before). But the system says they are being used somewhere else!
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 19:45EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may be trying to import the new OE folders. Try importing the folders from the 6.4Gb hard drive.

That path to the OE Folders is something like: 
C:\Documents and Settings\UserName\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{A93745EA-526E-4DF5-A8D1-69F3D4156B22}\Microsoft\Outlook Express
Where the Username is the nam,e of the user account. If there is more then one folder with the long string of alphanumeric characters then the old email folders may be in the other ones.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

No worries on the OE importing - I found I just hadn't gone far enough! I found them and have imported them successfully now.
Now for the rest!
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 19:57EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Yes, thanks, I just found them, etc (see previous post - yours came in as mine was going!)
John


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Well, it seems that somewhere in the transition, or somewhere in the attempted Ghosting or Cable transfer - both of which were apparent failures - I have lost about 2.5 years' worth of my wife's Outlook Express Folders - GONE. I have looked everywhere on both drives - gone.
I think that this is now a new issue and should probably be transferred over to Software or something connected.
Who knows what else has gone too, and I am at a complete loss as to how. More importantly, is any of this recoverable somehow?
Reference this to 'Hardware (Verifying DMI Pool Data)' posts as background.
If nothing else, this is a serious lesson in Backing Up - NOT done since Nov 11 2004.
Can anyone rescue me?
John
Sat May 20th 2006 - 23:32EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't use OE myself, but this site has a lot of useful information for people that do:

http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/files/store.htm#storemain

In particular you should probably search for *.dbx files and folders

One problem you may be having is that the "local Settings" directory is a "hidden" one -- so you may not see it using Explorer unless you have 'show all files' enabled in Folder Options > View.

But a search should still find them.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

By defualt the Search also does not list hidden files/folders, its a checkable option under thye Advanced settings.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, Rog:
Thanks for that info, and I'll try searching.
But you know what? I think I can explain the loss of much that is missing (all maybe?). I got thinking about exactly what I did when. Here's what I think has happened.
When I put the 6.4Gig HD in my own m/c - and as Master - I tried sending via cable - no go (I guess, or at least so I think). BUT, in my exuberance, I at that time converted from FAT32 to NTFS. But there was not enough space on the disk. Thus I uninstalled Adobe and 'made' enough room. I then went ahead c the conversion. I should have shut down and restarted at this point but didn't. Therefore there still was NOT enough space, so, continuing on, the system TOOK space, and that is where much of the recent work has gone - overwritten!
Does that make logical sense? If so, that's it!
I am still having on-going problems c her present setup, and am doing a complete Windows up-date now. Hopefully this will fix the strange behaviour this m/c is exhibiting these days.
Sundays are busy for me, outside the home, so sorry I took so long to get back to you - as well as my second BAD night for sleeping - for some strange reason!!!
John
Sun May 21st 2006 - 20:26EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I can't imagine Windows deleting something on its own. If you never had "show hidden files" enabled in folder options > view -- that is the better explanation of why you can't find it.

But in that case the "local settings" directory would not show up either.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hello, Triple6 and Rollin' Rog (amongst others)
Once again, I want to thank you all for your valuable help in this on-going saga. Ity was Victoria Day here in Canada y'day, so I was 'otherwise occupied' (doing wiring etc in my elder son's basement!) and not on-line at all.
However, at one of you's (???) suggestion, I did un-hide those files and folders, did another search and voila! there they were! I have found all my wife's e-mail, addrersses and a whole bunch more. I carefully compared and eliminated all duplicates off the small HD and created a folder for the few un-alike things and treansferred them. That drive is now empty and removed.
Only one thing that I know of does not work, or re-install, and that is an older copy of Quicken. Perhaps I need a new copy? It IS from a CD but dated 1994.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

That last post was not finished and not supposed to go - actually, I thought I had lost it as happens sometimes if one hits the wrong button, I have found.
I can only conclude that either the Norton Ghost Clone did in fact 'take' or the file Transfer took. But in both cases I was 'told' one way or another that they were unsuccessful. Then I did the File Convertion (FAT32 to NTFS) and probably lost the Quicken folder. Otherwise, everything seems to be pretty well stablized now.
One other thing, I am still getting an extra screen at start-up giving me some choices, including the F8 key for options )like startying at the last known good start.) Anyone have an idea why this keeps popping up, what to do about it, etc? How about re-installing WinXP?
I actually did this a few days ago and had to reActivate all over again.
Thanks again, folks.
Any final words of advice?
John
Tue May 23rd 2006 - 11:26EDT


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You probably do need a newer version of Quicken.

As for the boot menu, go to Start -> Run, type MSCONFIG and press ENTER. Select the Boot.ini tab. Now click on the button that says "Check all Boot Paths". That usually can fix these errors, if not we need to manually edit the boot.ini file.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

"It appears that all BOOT.INI lines for Microsoft are OK" is what I come up with.
I call this 'Tweeking the System' since I'm sure it is just a setting problem, as do you, I think. However, that one seems to be OK.
John
Tue May 23rd 2006 - 13:49EDT


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Oh, wait a minute!  That was on THIS m/c - sorry.
Hang on, I'll try the correct m/c this time!
John


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Yes, there was a long line of text which it didn't like. I deleted that (IT deleted it) and restarted, but the CHOICE screen still appeared.
A possible other link to start-up too - I completely uninstalled Norton SystemWorks and yet I still get a warning notice coming up on re-start - after everything else boots sort of normally. (It's the Semantec dialog notice).
John
060523-14:02


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The choice screen is nice to have in my opinion -- but change the delay timing (time out) in msconfig from the default 30 seconds to something under 10. It should automatically load the default after that shortened delay.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Please copy and paste your boot.ini file into the next POST, we can edit it manually.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Hi, Rog and Triple6:
Just sw on for the day!
I changed the timeout from 30 to 8 and have not tried switching off and on again yet.
Here is the text of Boot.ini - it would not let me copy/paste, so this is manually copied-
*[boot loader]
timeout=8 (changed from 30)
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition"/fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS="y"y
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WindowsXPHm="fixboot"fixmbr*
I think I got all the spaces, etc correct.
John
Wed May 24th 2006 - 20:24EDT


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm wondering what purpose these lines serve, but I haven't been following what you have been doing in enough detail to understand how they got there:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS="y"y
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WindowsXPHm="fixboot"fixmbr


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

The 'y' and the 'fixboot' are two of the options in this mysterious CHOICE menu that, up to now, has been appearing at startup. I say 'mysterious' because I have never seen this before. Hopefully the reduction from 30 to 8 (seconds?) will eliminate this.
John
060524-20:59


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

They will still be there unless you edit them out. But Windows will not require you to make a selection and will just boot the default after 8 seconds.

I'd get rid of them since they are doing nothing for you.

The value of the delay is that it gives you time to press F8 if you need to.


----------

